# Операция в Израиле. Поделитесь опытом



## Аннэттка (2 Май 2013)

Коллеги, кто-нибудь оперировался или обследовался в Израиле? поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом.. можно в личку)


----------



## Алла В. (3 Май 2013)

Аннэттка написал(а):


> Коллеги, кто-нибудь оперировался или обследовался в Израиле? поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом.. можно в личку)


Вам медицинский туризм интересен,или опыт израильтян/постоянно проживающих в Израиле?

Если опыт граждан там живущих то вот:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4908/

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/11266/

Надеюсь,что  Автор тем не будет против ,что без его ведома поделилась ссылками.


----------



## Аннэттка (3 Май 2013)

спасибо за ссылки, изучаю

 и немного конкретизирую- интересует, получается, медицинский туризм.


----------



## katerina1 (3 Май 2013)

я рада что вы изучаете мою историю-пожалуйста.вы туристом собираетесь сюда на лечение или на пмж?


----------

